# tartan 3700



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was wondering if any of you have done any sailing in a tartan 3700. I''m looking to buy an ''03 and was curious about what people thought of some of the upsides and downsides of this boat.

I''m looking to use it for coastal sailing for a couple of years with trips to places such as Bermuda, and ultimately completing the Atlantic circle. This would all be done with my family, so there would be a crew of 2-4 people on board at any time.

Another related question I had was whether or not the new carbon-fiber mast was worth the extra 20k on this boat, for the sailing plans mentioned above. If anyone has any insight on the pros and cons of such a mast, please let me know.

Thank you,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello All:

Ok I am getting very close to pulling the trigger. I am going to buy either a new 2005 Tartan 3700, with a carbon Fiber Mast, or a leftover 2003 with an alum Mast, or A 2005 Sabre 38. I am looking at pros and cons of these 3 boats. The first question: 1. If I go with the tartan, is it worth the roughly extra $20,000 to $25,000 that it will cost for the new boat for the Carbon Fiber mast. 2. Between the two boats, Tartan or Sabre, what is a better boat?

Which one is built better? which sales better? which one holds up better over time? Which one would be better for blues water sailing? Which one has better resale value?

I am planning on buying new, and outfitting the boat over time, so that I can use the boat right away for coastal cruising, and outfitting my self so that I get to know the boat better.

I Hope to hear from many of you, that have sailed and owned these two boats. Please let me hear what you liked and did not like with these boats.

Thank you ~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The carbon mast is not worth the price unless you want to race a C&C, good luck in lightning strike, mast gone-insurance up. the sabre 386 is a much better boat than the 3700,check all the problems on tone website.the 386 will sail better, not as fat in the stern, better rating. I assume the sabre will hold value better because of all the left over 3700s that nobody wants. I own a new 3500 and love it, but if sabre made the 386 in the epoxy hull, i would upgrade.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bluewaterdreamer, I respectfully disagree with Debonair regarding construction quality of the Sabre vs Tartan. I''ve researched both vessels for the past five years and just ordered a new Tartan 3700 based on my findings. I think Debonair may have run into some issues with his local dealer? Not sure, (reading between the lines) but that''s the problem I found with Tartan here on Cape Cod. They were represented by a dealer that sold other boats and even though I was strictly interested in the Tartan 3700, I was shown boats that I realy had no inclination toward. A broker even went as far as to show me a Wauquiez 40 (try to pronounce it)and tell me it was a step up from a Tartan! It was a nice boat and had some great features but the workmanship down below was not even close to that of the Tartan. At any rate, now Tartan has started to market their boats through factory dealerships that market only Tartans and C&C. They are regionally located and each Tartan dealership has access to the best local marine resources in their area for aftermarket add-ons and commissioning. (I sound like an ad for Tartan but that''s not the case.)Tartan''s epoxy hull and carbon fiber mast are definitely a step above the traditonal production boat construction process. They are committed totally to sailboats and not split between power and sail, as is Sabre. Either way they''re both great boats and I don''t think you''ll go wrong with one or the other. My friend has a Sabre 362 and we raced on it Wednesday nights. In my mind though, after having been through three previous dealer related boat buying experiences, the commissioning and dealer relationship is what makes or breaks a mutually beneficial purchase. It should be a win/win situation for buyer and dealer. That''s what you should look for besides buying a great boat. Larry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tell me which dealer you ordered your new 3700 from. Also, please write back and let me know what options you got. Also, did you go with Tartan factory sails, or with another sail maker? How about power, did you go with a saildrive or standard prop and shaft, please let me know.

Thanks, ~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bluewaterdreamer, send me your email address, mine is posted. I''ll fill you in then. I went with the factory sails and ordered the boat from Tartan of Bristol, R.I. I also ordered the saildrive with folding prop. I contacted several recent Tartan 3700 owners (from the Tartan Owners website) and they gave me great advice. Larry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK you can reach me at: [email protected], any info that you could give me with regard to this boat would be great.

Thanks, ~~~


----------



## jaimearquilevich (Sep 19, 2004)

wanted dinghy Fatty knee; Dyer oe Trinka


----------

